# sand boa shedding help



## mistachicken (10 mo ago)

hello! I am a new snake owner and have a baby Kenyan sand boa. Recently she has had feeding issues but I have resolved them and as of a few weeks she has been eating healthily. But she still hasn't shed her tail, even from two sheds ago. And from the latest shed she still has quite a bit on her belly. I have considered soaking her or trying to pull some off, but I'm worried that might hurt her and so I want to hear some of yous's opinions. Thank you!
I have attached an image so you can see.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't really comment on this species, but if one of my Royals has a poor shed I place it in a tub with air holes containing just enough luke warm water and let it soak for half an hour. The skin will either come off of its own accord, or removed by hand quite easily


----------



## gbsnakeman (12 mo ago)

Can try putting some ky jelly on it or vegetable oil ky the best tho as had same for a plated lizard that had same problem n the ky worked for me and cleared up urine burns on my royal python. Hope that helps.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

gbsnakeman said:


> the ky worked for me and cleared up urine burns on my royal python.


How the hell did your royal get "urine" burns ???


----------



## gbsnakeman (12 mo ago)

Malc said:


> How the hell did your royal get "urine" burns ???


Person who had the python before me didn't look after it properly so it used to lay on its excrement on top of a heat mat that's how I cleared up the problem now he's in perfect health eating pooing and shedding fine


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Assuming the skin isn't preventing the snake from going to the loo, I'd try soaking in warm water at least once a day. I wouldn't try and pull the skin off just yet, it needs to loosen first. Trying to just pull it off could cause stress and injury. 

I don't know anything about sand boas, but I'd look at it's viv set up and general husbandry as there's generally a reason for poor shedding.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't soak in water, it will stress the snake. What will be far better is a small box and a very damp flannel (luke warm). Put snake and flannel in the box and leave for about 15 minutes. This should remove the skin. 
Strangely, the reason for a poor shed is the snake being TOO dry. When he is next coming up for a shed, add a clump of damp moss or even give a very light spray.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

@ian14 That's a great tip about the flannel - much less likely to stress them than being dunked in water which I've noticed rarely seems to be enjoyed very much. Plus the added bonus of being slightly abrasive and therefore may actually assist the removal too. Thanks, I shall mentally file that info away ready to use if needed in future.


----------



## Taff evs (May 5, 2020)

Malc said:


> Can't really comment on this species, but if one of my Royals has a poor shed I place it in a tub with air holes containing just enough luke warm water and let it soak for half an hour. The skin will either come off of its own accord, or removed by hand quite easily


This! /\/\


----------

